# Sticky  Freshwater Disease and Recognition



## JMatt1983

Freshwater (Tropical) Diseases: Recognition and Remedy

Since there have been a few concerns raised about tropical disease and how to recognize and treat, I have taken the time to write a few of the more common issues which arise in the home aquarium.

1: *Ammonia Poisoning*

Cause:

Overstocking, too few water changes, or new tank syndrome(adding fish too quickly)

Symptom:

Red/Inflamed gills, gasping at the surface

Treatment:

This one is easy, make sure you have a fully cycled aquarium (Ammonia=0, Nitrites=0 and Nitrates=10-15) before adding ANY fish. If you have added fish before the completed cycle, perform daily 50% water changes until cycle completes, it will take much longer but will possibly save the lives of your fish.

2: *Ich or White Spot*

Cause:

Poor water quality

Symptom:

White spots on fins and body of fish, looks like salt.

Treatment:

Raise the water temp to around 82F, this will increase the speed of the life cycle for this parasite. If this does not work, Ich Cure will, just remember to remove the carbon from the filter. When finished medicating as per directions, replace the carbon media as this will absorb the medications in the water.

3: *Fin Rot*

Cause:

A bacteria that is brought on from more aggressive fish or fin nipping. Also, poor water quality

Symptom:

Rotting fins, loss of appetite, laying on the bottom

Treatment:

Tetracycline, also try increasing the quality of food and separate the aggressor if necessary

4: *Fish Fungus*

Cause:

Water mould.

Symptom:

Cotton like growths on the fish

Treatment:

Very frequent water changes to give your fish the best water possible, and there different medications available ( Jungle Labs Binox Crystal, Maracyn, Maracyn II and Rid Fungus)

5: *Dropsy*

Cause:

Bacterial Infection

Symptom:

Bloating, raised scales, loss of colour.

Treatment:
Increase the water quality and food quality, if the condition doesn't improve, use Epsom salts to encourage the fish to expel excess fluids. But be warned, a fish with dropsy usually will not survive.

6: *Swim Bladder Disease*

Symptoms:

A) The fish whirl or wobble around the aquarium
B) The swim bladder contains purulent fluid. Large numbers of bacteria are found in the fluid and the wall
C) The wall of the swim bladder is hardened
D) Round cysts of various sizes occur in the wall of the swim bladder
E) Large inclusions occur in the wall of the swim bladder
F) The anterior part of the air bladder, the part towards the abdomen, is inflamed. the fish are standing on their heads, or laying flat on the bottom

Cause:

A This is a gram-positive bacterial infection of the swim bladder known as: Whirling disease
B) This involves a bacterial infection usually as a result of an inflammation
D) The fish are affected with the sporozoan Eimeria
E) The fish is affected with Microspora
F) A bacterial infection is the cause

Treatment:

A) Treat with TMP Sulfa -or- Erythromycin
B) Treat with Quinine Sulfate
C) Raise the temperature in the tank by 3 to 5 degrees for five days.
D) Try: Furazolidone Powder -or- Quinine Sulfate.
E) No suitable treatment known.
F) Treat with: TMP Sulfa -or- Sulfa 4 TMP.

These are just a few of the many diseases out there, if you are unsure, please take a picture and consult a professional.

*With help from Fishlore and fishfarmacy


----------



## qwerty

> 2: Ich or White Spot
> 
> Cause:
> 
> Poor water quality
> 
> Symptom:
> 
> White spots on fins and body of fish, looks like salt.
> 
> Treatment:
> 
> *Raise the water temp to around 82F, this will increase the speed of the life cycle for this parasite. If this does not work, Ich Cure will*, just remember to remove the carbon from the filter. When finished medicating as per directions, replace the carbon media as this will absorb the medications in the water.


Wouldn't raising the temperature WITHOUT using ich medication just increase the speed of reproduction making the problem more severe and widespread through the entire tank?


----------



## Zortch

qwerty said:


> Wouldn't raising the temperature WITHOUT using ich medication just increase the speed of reproduction making the problem more severe and widespread through the entire tank?


Yes, however many strains of ich cannot survive 82 degrees .


----------



## Joeee

I'm surprised that it took nearly a year for that question to be answered. XD


----------



## Zortch

Haha, now I feel silly xD. Didn't notice the date~


----------



## lgkhan

*Java Ferm has kind of brown roots*

Hi,
I start planted tank almost a moth ago and now Java Fern has kind of brown roots growing on leaf, I have attached pictures of the plant. Please let me know what i need to do.

much appreciated your response.

Thanks
Liaquat Khan


----------



## pyrrolin

that is how java ferns make new plants, they grow on the leaves, you can just pick them off and move them or wait for them to fall off and plant themselves


----------



## lgkhan

*Java Ferm has kind of brown roots*

I'm really grateful to you for your reply.

Thanks,
Liaquat Khan


----------



## ScarletFire

*white mould like thing on*

I have a 29 gal tank that I just started up so I'm making it cycle. The only filtration is a sponge filter meant for 10 gal (friend gave it to me). I'm using a combination of netlea and lambo aqua soil. The water is 1kH and 2 gH (10% tap, 90% RO water). There are a few plants in it including stem plants and mosses. There are 2 cherry shrimps because my friend gave it to me as they are survivors from a tap water tank changed into RO water for CRS. I had to leave the tank for two weeks, return, and found that the smaller cherry shrimp died, and the larger one has this white thing growing all over it. It was really weird because its dead, but it's upright. I just know it's dead because of the white thing growing on it.

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=21855&stc=1&d=1354852447

In addition, I was looking at the plants, and saw that one of the stem plants broke, and just floated to the top. The weird thing is that there's the same white thing growing around where it broke. 
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=21854&stc=1&d=1354852447

I know the pictures arent that great of quality, but could you help me find out what to do? I'm getting an AC70 and Eheim 2211 tomorrow so the filtration will actually begin.


----------



## PCUSER

Hi I found an interesting You Tube channel, The Fish Dr. He is an accredited veterinarian or perhaps marine biologist, who's videos focus on rush diseases and issue. Check it out. My comment is, I'm surprised that there doesn't appear to be any listings what so ever for an individual in the GTA that offers the same services. We use vets for cars and dogs so I would have no problem engaging their services for fish.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

